# Wow



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

Man, I never realized how expensive fly fishing was. My buddy has me pumped up on it. He won't shut up about how fun it is. I need a side job. Any pointers on a new set up? Where and what to buy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are ever in Orange Beach, stop by Sam's on canal rd and I can show you several different setups and we can go outside and throw them as well


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

It can be pricey, but it doesn't have to be. Head over to Sam's and look at some Echo stuff. Great sticks at a great price. Other price point quality gear (if you prefer to shop online) would be offerings from redington, TFO and hurricane. I have been throwing a hurricane redbone 9wt that I picked up for $50 and I really like it. I leave an orvis rod, 2 g loomis', and a TFO at home to throw the redbone a lot. It is a no frills bug chucker that someone starting out would love. 

For a reel, a lamson konic can be had for around $50-$75 on ebay all day every day. Also, sage just put out a new reel to replace their former 1600 series that you might want to look at. I can't remember the model off hand, but it should be easy to decipher from their line up.

Lines usually surprise people at the checkout, but remember that every year when they come up with a new technology, last year's stuff just got cheaper! I get a lot of clearance lines from orvis for under $25.

Don't forget that a lot of fly gear has a lifetime warranty. This is not common with conventional tackle. Most of my rods (redington, orvis and TFO) I can break over my knee, send in, and get a new stick to my door within a few days. That helps when it is time to pay the bill.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the advice. ill try hitting sams today. my old stomping ground anyway. time flies, thanks so much. ill be looking.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

You can buy flys at the local shop for $4-$8 a pop or go online and get saltwater flys for a buck... Google flys and many will come up.. A couple I use are ---anglersdream.net--- and --flydealer.com---

Clousers and deceivers will hook anything that swims.. Cheers FD


----------

